# The Revenant. Nuovo film DiCaprio



## BossKilla7 (18 Luglio 2015)

Dopo due anni di attesa torna sul grande schermo Leonardo DiCaprio, e lo fa con un nuovo film che dovrebbe uscire negli USA a Dicembre ed il 26 gennaio in Italia. Il film tratta la storia di Hugh Glass un cacciatore di pelli dell'ottocento interpretato da DiCaprio che viene attaccato da un orso e resta gravemente ferito. Per riprendersi, Glass paga due uomini per aiutarli a curarsi ma i due, convinti che morirà, lo derubano e lo abbandonano. Rimasto solo e senza armi, il cacciatore comincia un difficile viaggio per raggiungere la più vicina zona civilizzata. Il regista del film sarà Alejandro Gonzalez Iñárritu, già vincitore quest'anno del premio Oscar come miglior film per "Birdman"


----------



## Renegade (18 Luglio 2015)

Un Oscar lo merita tutto, attore sottovalutatissimo, tra i miei preferiti. Buonissima interpretazione in Wolf, ma il capolavoro fu Shutter Island


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Luglio 2015)

Ecco il trailer: 






nel cast anche Tom Hardy e Will Poulter


----------



## Snake (18 Luglio 2015)

ennesimo ruolo oscaroso, le sta provando tutte


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Un Oscar lo merita tutto, attore sottovalutatissimo, tra i miei preferiti. Buonissima interpretazione in Wolf, ma il capolavoro fu Shutter Island



ma direi tutti quelli fatti con Scorsese, anche Departed, oppure quando ha fatto Abbagnale. Un fenomeno.


----------



## Nicco (18 Luglio 2015)

Come fate a dire che deve vincere un oscar senza aver visto il film? Mah.
Io osanno Leo ma prima guardiamo il film poi giudichiamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Come fate a dire che deve vincere un oscar senza aver visto il film? Mah.
> Io osanno Leo ma prima guardiamo il film poi giudichiamo.



Parlavamo nel passato, ovviamente non per questo film.


----------



## Nicco (18 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Parlavamo nel passato, ovviamente non per questo film.



Purtroppo gli oscar si vincono per singoli film e non per somma di buone/ottime prestazioni, forza Leo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Luglio 2015)

La fotografia del trailer è pazzesca.


----------



## DannySa (18 Luglio 2015)

Di Caprio è una garanzia, si sa.


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ma direi tutti quelli fatti con Scorsese, anche Departed, oppure quando ha fatto Abbagnale. Un fenomeno.



Perfino in film normali come Bloody Diamonds, Gatsby è stato grande. La sua costanza e versatilità è mostruosa. Come detto nell'ultimo mi è piaciuto molto ma lo preferisco in ruoli o più seri o più drammatici. Speriamo che questa sia la volta buona perché lo merita tutto.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Luglio 2015)

Sì versatile nel cambiare i personaggi ma c'è sempre quella sua espressione che rende dannatamente uguale ogni sua interpretazione.
Di Caprio è un grande, ma non sarà mai, almeno credo, il migliore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me la sua interpretazione in The Crowded Room sarà destinata ad Oscar...


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me la sua interpretazione in The Crowded Room sarà destinata ad Oscar...



Ti sei portato avanti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ti sei portato avanti


Visto il personaggio che dovrà interpretare, penso che quel film potrebbe restituirgli finalmente quanto gli è stato sottratto. 
Per quanto riguarda The Revenant non saprei, può anche essere che con questo film vinca la statuetta, tanto ormai è soltanto questione di tempo prima che la vinca, non gliela potranno negare per sempre.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Luglio 2015)

Inarritu è un regista coi controc.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2015)

Il film sembra interessante, il regista mi piace e Di Caprio garantisce sempre ruoli di qualità..il dibattito sull'oscar ormai è perfino stucchevole..ormai è chiaro che se glielo daranno sarà solo perché sto giochetto di non premiarlo ha stancato, per adesso tutti si aspettano sempre che Leo non lo vinca e loro si adeguano..

Che poi a lui la cosa pesi ne dubito: ricco sfondato, se la fa con le donne più belle del mondo, uno dei migliori attori della sua generazione (l'unico anzi che forse gli sta sopra oggi è McConaughey che ha sfornato 2-3 interpretazioni super)


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2015)

Non me lo perdo di sicuro


----------



## Snake (20 Luglio 2015)

Un attore migliore di Di Caprio è presente proprio in questo film


----------



## vota DC (20 Luglio 2015)

Quando studiavo Storia all'università c'era Revenant e frequentava pure.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Un attore migliore di Di Caprio è presente proprio in questo film



Tom Hardy in _The Drop_


----------



## Brain84 (21 Luglio 2015)

Il trailer è pazzesco. Innaritu tecnicamente è un manierista di primo pelo, ma non da fastidio, anzi tutt'altro, incanta. Lo si vede anche dal trailer. La fotografia sarà di Lubezki, già premio oscar per Birdman. Si vede subito il suo zampino.

Per quanto riguarda Di Caprio, si sa che sta sulle scatole a quelli dell'Accademy per non so quale ragione. Nella sua carriera, per come la vedo io, ha cannato soltanto con The Beach di Danny Boyle, film veramente brutto.
Da quando ha iniziato il sodalizio con Scorsese poi, non ha sbagliato un colpo. Ovviamente vedrò al cinema questo film, sopratutto per Innaritu


----------



## Snake (21 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tom Hardy in _The Drop_



in quel film è DIO, finale da brividi, consiglio anche Locke, Bronson e Warrior.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> in quel film è DIO, finale da brividi, consiglio anche Locke, Bronson e Warrior.



In Bronson imho la miglior prestazione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Luglio 2015)

Che attore Di Caprio mamma mia. Un po' di tempo fa mi sono rivisto The Departed e tifavo come non mai per lui, anche se alla fine Wahlberg (uno dei miei attori preferiti) l'ha messo nel sedere di tutti


----------



## BB7 (29 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2015)

ho letto che Leo in questo film sarà praticamente muto, performance prettamente fisica.


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2015)

Voglio vederlo. Confermato esce a fine gennaio?


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2015)

Tom mi gasa già.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Dicembre 2015)

Visto. Ambientazioni,fotografia e recitazione di altissimo livello (Hardy ormai cambia accento con la stessa facilità con cui io cambio i calzini),ma l'ho trovato un po' deludente. La trama è piuttosto banale ed il ritmo è decisamente poco incalzante.
Peccato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Snake (31 Dicembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Visto. Ambientazioni,fotografia e recitazione di altissimo livello (Hardy ormai cambia accento con la stessa facilità con cui io cambio i calzini),ma l'ho trovato un po' deludente. La trama è piuttosto banale ed il ritmo è decisamente poco incalzante.
> Peccato.



Hardy owna Di Caprio come mi immagino o no?


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Hardy owna Di Caprio come mi immagino o no?



Onestamente sono due interpretazioni completamente differenti e difficili da confrontare.
Di Caprio è gravemente ferito per praticamente tutto il film e parla pochissimo,mentre Hardy ha una performance molto più vocale e meno "fisica". Come ruolo penso sia molto più complesso quello di Leo.


----------



## Tobi (9 Gennaio 2016)

voto?


----------



## Brain84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Visto stasera, visivamente magnifico, la regia è incredibile sopratutto nella prima scena e durante una lotta (non dico quale per evitare spoiler) ma è incredibile e rappresenta la settima arte in quei 5 minuti.
I paesaggi sono qualcosa di incredibile, la fotografia naturale di Lubezki è arte in pellicola. Di Caprio interpreta il ruolo più difficile e sentito della sua carriera, con poche parole ma molta sostanza e a mio avviso è la cosa più difficile da fare per un attore. Hardy ottima nemesi e attore che si dimostra uno dei più camaleontici in circolazione.

voto soggettivo:10
voto oggettivo: 9


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Date l'oscar a quell'uomo che se lo merita,il film davvero molto bello


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2016)

Settiamana prossima lo vado a vedere! Le 2 ore e 40 sono pensati?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Visto stasera, visivamente magnifico, la regia è incredibile sopratutto nella prima scena e durante una lotta (non dico quale per evitare spoiler) ma è incredibile e rappresenta la settima arte in quei 5 minuti.
> I paesaggi sono qualcosa di incredibile, la fotografia naturale di Lubezki è arte in pellicola. Di Caprio interpreta il ruolo più difficile e sentito della sua carriera, con poche parole ma molta sostanza e a mio avviso è la cosa più difficile da fare per un attore. Hardy ottima nemesi e attore che si dimostra uno dei più camaleontici in circolazione.
> 
> voto soggettivo:10
> voto oggettivo: 9





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Visto. Ambientazioni,fotografia e recitazione di altissimo livello (Hardy ormai cambia accento con la stessa facilità con cui io cambio i calzini),ma l'ho trovato un po' deludente. La trama è piuttosto banale ed il ritmo è decisamente poco incalzante.
> Peccato.



Perdonami Zenigata ma io credo al cervellone


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonami Zenigata ma io credo al cervellone



Ma guarda che ho scritto le stesse cose,solo che alla fine a me non ha fatto impazzire 
Se volete guardarlo,fatelo in IMAX.


----------



## Brain84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonami Zenigata ma io credo al cervellone



Molti critici lo hanno criticato aspramente perchè lo reputano vuoto, privo di sceneggiatura, con un Di Caprio che fa solo versi...secondo il mio modesto parere, questi critici non hanno la reale concezione di cosa sia il vero cinema inteso come settima arte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

sono andati i miei genitori ieri sera e hanno detto che è bellissimo ci andrò anche io con la donna


----------



## koti (23 Gennaio 2016)

Visivamente spettacolare, ha una fotografia incredibile, regia pazzesca.
L'unica cosa è che la sceneggiatura non è al livello di tutto il resto, in tal senso di Inarritu ritengo migliore il suo precedente film, Birdman (sebbene sia totalmente diverso e assolutamente imparagonabile).


----------

